# EVTV on TV



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

That's really good stuff. Already added the link he spoke of to my favorites. 

www.evtv.me if you missed it.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting! Loved it.


----------

